# Famiglia Numerosa



## dublin1231

MI sono imbattuta in "Libro de familia numerosa" e in italiano non ho mai sentito parlare di una cosa simile. Non so se mi sbaglio. Se fosse cosí, come si puó tradurre in italiano? Grazie mille!


----------



## Silvia10975

Perdonami ma non riesco a capire quale sia la tua domanda. Potresti dirmi di cosa non hai mai sentito parlare? "Libro della famiglia numerosa"?


----------



## dublin1231

*E*sattamente. *E*siste o no in italia?


----------



## Silvia10975

Perché, cosa è in spagnolo?


----------



## dublin1231

*D*ev'essere un documento che danno alle famiglie che hanno piú di 3 figli... deduco che confermi che non esiste in Italia una cosa simile*.*


----------



## Silvia10975

No, non posso confermartelo perché purtroppo non è la mia materia. Aspettiamo di vedere se altri membri del forum sanno dirti qualcosa in più.
Silvia


----------



## dublin1231

Grazie comunque!



> Nota del moderatore:
> 22. NO ESCRIBA COMO EN UN CHAT O CON ESTILO SMS
> No se tolera el uso de lenguaje tipo chat o SMS, a menos que sea el tema de discusión del hilo. Los miembros del foro deben esforzarse para escribir respetando las reglas de ortografía del idioma, lo que incluye el uso correcto de mayúsculas, acentos, signos de interrogación y exclamación tanto de apertura como de cierre.


----------



## traduttrice

Al principio pensé en la libreta de famiglia, que supongo se traducirá como "libretto di famiglia", que es aquella que -por lo menos por estos lares- entregan a los cónyuges al momento del matrimonio civil. Es de color rojo, y se inscriben los nacimientos de los hijos y las defunciones de los cónyuges. 
Puede que en este caso se trate de otra cosa, quizás de un libro especial para aquéllos que tienen más de tres hijos, y que se expide para que dicho núcleo familiar tenga facilidades económicas. ¿Puede ser?


----------



## llenyador

En España el libro de familia es algo parecido a la libreta de familia de que nos habla Traduttrice. Corrisponde allo "stato di famiglia" italiano". Si los hijos inscritos en él son tres o más el "libro de familia" pasa a ser "libro de familia numerosa". Es un modo fácil de acreditar que uno forma parte de una familia numerosa y tener derecho a algunos beneficios sociales y fiscales.


----------



## dublin1231

ya, debe de ser un documento para las familias con más de 3 hijos. Pero creo que sólo lo emiten en España...
Gracias!

Ilenyador, sabes si hay documentos similares en Italia? Yo creo que no...


----------



## llenyador

dublin1231 said:


> ya, debe de ser un documento para las familias con más de 3 hijos. Pero creo que sólo lo emiten en España...
> Gracias!
> 
> Ilenyador, sabes si hay documentos similares en Italia? Yo creo que no...


 
El libro de familia en España lo tienen todas las familias. Los que son familia numerosa acreditan este hecho con su libro de familia numerosa.
En Italia este documento no existe, de modo que el ser familia numerosa se acredita con el "stato di famiglia" o sea el certificado que hace el ayuntamiento acerca de la composición de la familia.
Saludos


----------



## dublin1231

muchísimas gracias!


----------



## traduttrice

Lo stato di famiglia viene rilasciato al Comune e te lo consegnano al momento del matrimonio?


----------



## llenyador

No. Non al momento del matrimonio. E' un certificato che uno chiede al comune quando ne ha bisogno.


----------

